# 7K POSTS (1K IN 43 DAYS)



## csm725

YAYAYAYAYY
































Go join my Nutella club, minions!


----------



## pepejovi

Spam.


----------



## mastical

Does thos have a job?

Geeze


----------



## ASUSfreak

I'm almost there as well









Almost...


----------



## Ken1649

Congrats







and work harder on other counts









What's the avatar doing


----------



## csm725

Lolol.
Rep is for losers
















Avatar is... examining? lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Spam.


brb banning.

In all seriousness, cool... I still say the [email protected] spam thread shouldn't be counted though


----------



## csm725

yay, ban the fool!
lol yes it should, I would barely have 5k if it wasn't haha


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> brb banning.
> In all seriousness, cool... I still say the [email protected] spam thread shouldn't be counted though


Yep.

Although i guess he does something useful, sometimes. Rarely. Very rarely. All right, never, but that's not the point.


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## ryanbob1234

damn thats alot of posting.........................so how bad do you troll all the treads?

was thinking since march ocn was being trolled to hell and back


----------



## csm725

Naw. I only became active in mid April lol....
yeah lots of trolling
I do have >200 rep. means i'm helpful.


----------



## ryanbob1234

or you created 140 new accounts and repped your self


----------



## csm725




----------



## coffeejunky

I like how you underlined it in Paint in case we were too stupid to see it








Congrats :3


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. I only became active in mid April lol....
> yeah lots of trolling
> I do have >200 rep. means i'm helpful.


Rep is the luck of the draw... I don't think its important as it used to be, anything over 150 is impressive these days. Anyways, enjoy it if you want to







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> or you created 140 new accounts and repped your self


The csm hate, I love it


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lolol.
> Rep is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is... examining? lol




enecsbO

Keep or trash


----------



## csm725

lol trash


----------



## jackeyjoe

Hey, I chose that avatar for you


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Rep is the luck of the draw... I don't think its important as it used to be, anything over 150 is impressive these days. Anyways, enjoy it if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The csm hate, I love it


Tis the luck of the draw people dont rep like the used to since the new platform change









hating on CSM is a hard job but someone has to do it..........

Acutally its rather easy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Hey, I chose that avatar for you


dont you choose everyone's avvy?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. I only became active in mid April lol....
> yeah lots of trolling
> I do have >200 rep. means i'm helpful.


Would it be a good idea to have another line









Like, Trolling Rep.









Otherwise, very misleading
















Just a thought


----------



## csm725

Got permission from my lawyer to say this....
SCREW YOU JACKEY AND RYAN
SCREW YOU GUISE








GAH
I'M BEING VERBALLY ABUSED
MOMMA HALP MEEEE


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Got permission from my lawyer to say this....
> SCREW YOU JACKEY AND RYAN
> SCREW YOU GUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAH
> I'M BEING VERBALLY ABUSED
> MOMMA HALP MEEEE












Thats made my day


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> Tis the luck of the draw people dont rep like the used to since the new platform change


I'd actually be inclined to say it got much harder after the end of '09....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> dont you choose everyone's avvy?


Yes







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Got permission from my lawyer to say this....
> SCREW YOU JACKEY AND RYAN
> SCREW YOU GUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAH
> I'M BEING VERBALLY ABUSED
> MOMMA HALP MEEEE


Insulting your lawyer isn't always the best idea, especially when he is working for free


----------



## csm725

Blitz is my lawyer








OUTTA MAH THREAD JACKS


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Blitz is my lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTTA MAH THREAD JACKS


orly? You asked for me for advice, therefore I was your lawyer, even if it was only for a short while









And I bet I could make it my thread real easily


----------



## csm725

And lose your job as staff while you're at it.


----------



## munaim1

Congratz bud, keep up the good work !!!


----------



## csm725

Thanks munaim.
Now go hit 1k rep before you become editor


----------



## Sean Webster

Congrats!

But, how much did I get in 2 months csm? Oh yeah 4,500 posts...


----------



## csm725

Reporting for making me even sadder.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Reporting for making me even sadder.


Funny, don't make me get Tator on you! LOL


----------



## csm725

Tator's on my side!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Tator's on my side!


Pffft, that is why he wants to murder you!


----------



## csm725

You clearly fear me since you aren't online on Steam to face me, like a real man would.


----------



## Ken1649

209


----------



## csm725




----------



## BloodyRory

oh boy whats happening here

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## csm725




----------



## ryanbob1234

O

M

G

You got a rep?!?!?!? what is this world coming too?


----------



## pepejovi

He gets rep because of his avatar...

Hai csm!!!


----------



## csm725

Wave2


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> O
> 
> M
> 
> G
> 
> You got a rep?!?!?!? what is this world coming too?


Holy crap he/she did!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> O
> M
> G
> You got a rep?!?!?!? what is this world coming too?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> He gets rep because of his avatar...
> Hai csm!!!


hai der
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Holy crap he/she did!


dats rite brah


----------



## Ken1649

Let's troll her


----------



## csm725




----------



## Sean Webster

Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM,

Why it so funz! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ


----------



## Ken1649

Oh you like it, don't ya









Big mistake to play her games.

Let's talk about something religious. That will kill her


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lolol.
> *Rep is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is... examining? lol


Dang right it is -fistbump-

my rep to post count is atrocious, I just blame most people I give advice to for not reppin me









AWWW YEAH LOW RATIO FTW.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lolol.
> *Rep is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is... examining? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dang right it is -fistbump-
> 
> my rep to post count is atrocious, I just blame most people I give advice to for not reppin me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW YEAH LOW RATIO FTW.
Click to expand...

High Ratio FTW!


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> High Ratio FTW!


----------



## Ken1649

Low ratio FTW









That's when some think the sercive is provided from tax payer's money









Back on topic; LET'S TROLL HER


----------



## jackeyjoe

No ratio FTW! I'm sorry but it had to be said


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Low ratio FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when some think the sercive is provided from tax payer's money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic; LET'S TROLL HER


You, don't talk. You have more than twice my rep count with only a few hundred higher in my post count. I've got to post some very good undeniable and undebateable advice to some new 2011er noobs who don't know anything to make up









Troll who btw ;_; I need to read this whole thread.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM, Troll, Troll, Troll, Trolling CSM,
> Why it so funz! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Oh you like it, don't ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake to play her games.
> 
> Let's talk about something religious. That will kill her











Wait. Her?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Dang right it is -fistbump-
> my rep to post count is atrocious, I just blame most people I give advice to for not reppin me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW YEAH LOW RATIO FTW.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> High Ratio FTW!










GO STEAM BRAH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Low ratio FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when some think the sercive is provided from tax payer's money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic; LET'S TROLL HER










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> No ratio FTW! I'm sorry but it had to be said


Hai aussie!


----------



## Ken1649

LOLOLOLOLOL

One thing for sure regardless of ratio; TROLLING IS FREE


----------



## csm725

God damn it Sean since when did you win $200?


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> One thing for sure regardless of ratio; TROLLING IS FREE










HECK YEAH. TROLL HER NOAW. TROLL.

Sidenote: you're one of the few people that really convinced me that a select few people who join this forum already have prior knowledge about computers, and usually quite a bit of knowledge. It never ceases to impress me, ocners like that.

But more newbs at ocn. OH MY.... hahaah I feel like trolling them hard. everytime I enter a help thread, its too late. Some of the worst advice I've ever seen with some of the most adamant noob OPs ever.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> God damn it Sean since when did you win $200?


couple of minutes back I think


----------



## csm725

That's annoying, I won nothing.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's annoying, I won nothing.


it was in the admins rig builder thing AFAIK. I built my rigs D: I had 3 in (up until 1.5 weeks back when I had an emotional fallout, which resulted in my current rig lol)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> God damn it Sean since when did you win $200?


OMG!


----------



## csm725

Also Spyk, I love your sig rig.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Spyk, I love your sig rig.


wait my actual sig rig or my emotional state sig rig ;____;

ahh man what can I say, a few weeks back (the 22nd to be precise) I honestly felt like I couldn't accomplish anything even if I tried my best, I was destined to be below mediocrity, not above it.


----------



## csm725

I've been there and kinda still am...


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I've been there and kinda still am...












aww bro you aren't below mediocre, so don't feel that way thats a bunch of nonsense







. You're a boss, never forget it (well afaik on ocn you sure are). I know this sounds really corny and dumb, but really, if you *ever* want to talk about anything man, I'm always up to talk. That's probably one of my favorite activities in life honestly, talking, and introspective thoughts and life, combine the three and its a great conversation.

You know to be honest, I've been here quite often, but this time around especially I've just grown immune to feeling it. Let's just say I have very low self-esteem, but It's an uphill battle that I'll eventually traverse


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's annoying, I won nothing.


Don't feel bad. Here, have some












































Congrats Sean


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's annoying, I won nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad. Here, have some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sean
Click to expand...

Poor csm









Happy me!


----------



## Ken1649

edit


----------



## badatgames18

that is alot of post!


----------



## -iceblade^

Spammer.


----------



## csm725

You know it!


----------

